# isdn für freebsd mit t-online



## laZ (11. Juni 2002)

hi ho, 
ich glaube ich bin wirkich zuuuu unfähig für sowas, ich hab jetzt schon 3 tuts gesucht im netzt und alle ausprobiert, aber ich bekomme keine verdammte verbindung ins netz.
i4b is richtig drin, meine isdnkarte wird erkannt, keine fehler werden gemeldet, aber ich bekomm keine verbindung, kann mir bitte jemand helfen oder mir n tut schreiben wie das geht, ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln...


----------

